# The road to our first batch <3



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

This is our first time for breeding Cockatiels. So excited to have little ones added to our flock already. Snowy and Stinky are the parents of Smokey and Stormy and the new 5 eggs we have. 

Eggs layed on:
8-13-11







8-15-11







8-17-11







8-19-11







8-21-11


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Congratulations! You must be so exited!


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

We candled the eggs again this morning and this was the clearest of them all. We thinks its the yougest since it was so see through. all the others are darker with more veins to see than this one.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats! Next time you can mark each egg as its laid with a sharpie marker, it doesn't rub off and it can be clearly seen. Plus it wont hurt the egg.


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

I wish i had found that out sooner. I wanted to mark them somehow but 4 had been layed by the time i found out about the marker lol. It would be nice to know whos who


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice looking eggs


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you! I think they are rather cute myself


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

More cuter when they hatch


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah i can't wait till i get to see little itty bitty naked birdies


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can still mark them now, with the older ones it may be a lil harder but each one should be in a different stage of development so it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

we marked them 2 days ago and tomorrow is the start of the 21 days for each egg. so excited!!!!!!


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

Egg number 1 just hatched!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Itty Bitty Baby:








Proud Parents:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you! I just think they are the most precious thing ever!!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww so cute


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah for the little fuzzy! Congrats.


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

This morning i looked in again and i swear that the little one has grown since yesterday. I got the pleasure of watching Stinky feed the little sweety. Will have another pic up later! plus another weight. Weighed 2 grams last night


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

Another baby hatched this afternoon!!!! this little peep weighed 4 grams. peep number 1 gained 5 grams since yesterday


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

wow..so exciting.. i love the new born..


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

We took peep 1 out for a few min to hold him/her. So soft! We also weighed them when we got some pics of the little sweeties:

Peep 1 almost a day old:








Peep 2 just a few hours old:


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

I still have a hard believing that they are ours. Ive seen so many pictures of other people babies and i finally get to post my own. I love it


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

No new little ones yet today. but i got a very cute picture of Peep 1 and Peep 2. Peep 1 is 2 days old and on the left and Peep 2 is a day old and on the right. This picture is priceless....


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats and oh my goodness they are so adorable So fluffy! That picture is definately priceless!


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

They feel like little bitty cotton balls that weight 10 and 7 grams


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

Peep 3 was just born in the last 10 min


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

They are just so adorable!! Now being that they are white fuzz and have black eyes.. does this mean that these two will be white face babies???


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have no idea. There other 2 kids, stormy and smokey, are whiteface pearl with grey, but they haven't molted so were not sure. It would be so awesome if we get a little whiteface like stinky but its probably not going to happen. Are there other colors there fuzz could be?


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

Here is Peep 3 about 10 min old and Mike holding Peeps 1 & 2.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

So so so adorable!!!

Yes white fuzz means whiteface babies and yellow fuzz means any other mutation except whiteface( like normals, cinnamons, normal pearls and pieds etc) You could get a baby that looks like Stinky


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

I didn't know that about the different colored fuzz. Learn something new everyday. They just make me smile so much


----------



## mnwild32 (Aug 11, 2011)

Egg 4 has been hatched pictures to come later tonight.


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

Seen pip marks on the last egg!!!! So excited for our last little miracle


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

On Peep 1 there is like a purple bump right above his nose. Is this feathers coming starting to come up? It wasn't there yesterday.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

A picture of what you're talking about would help...it could be his feathers or it could be a bruise.


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

All the eggs have hatched!!!!


----------



## mnwild32 (Aug 11, 2011)

We did figure out that spot on the head is the crown coming in. Another one is coming in and we seen other pictures of babies and that's what it looks like.


----------



## munnith (Aug 28, 2011)

congrats


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww congrats


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Congratulations! Where are the pictures?


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok so im catching up on pictures:

This is that bump i was talking about:








Peep 1 a week old:








Peep 3 yawning:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Peep 4 hiding from the world:


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

And a few more pic:

Peep 5 born yesterday:








Peep 1 taking care of Peep 5. Sibling love:








Birdy Pile!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awwwww so cute  I want them!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww i agree


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you! They are so loveably cute. I was wondering since the head pin feathers are dark now will they be dark? Peep 2 is getting them now but they look white


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Peep 1 could be a whiteface and peep 2 could be a whiteface pearl and thats why they look different, but I cant say for sure until they get more pins, or if Stinky is split pied peep 2 could be a pied and thats why hes getting white pins.


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

Its going to be fun to see what they end up looking like


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

All of our babies are getting so big. It seems like they were just born and now they weigh more than stinky!

Peep 1 is 14 days old and so dark! Thinking he might turn into a white face like stinky:








Peep 1 hissing at the camera:








Peep 2 is 13 days old and much lighter colored:








Everybody all in a row:


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

#2 definitely looks pied... They are all really cute! Congratulations Stinky and Snowy!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh so cute Love them all in a row! and yepp looks like peep 1 is a whiteface and peep 2 as 4BirdsNC said looks like a pied! I love whiteface pieds


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

I was hoping to get another WF pied like Snowy. Peep 3 looks like 2 as well, and 4 is started to look like Peep 1. Its amazing how they can come out so different.


----------

